# Velocity RDA Titanium build



## Alex (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/16)

Yoh! That is insane. Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (14/1/16)

Alex said:


>



Awesome build. Super video. Thanks for that Alex. Very informative.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (14/1/16)

Alex said:


>



Also enjoyed this clip. Thanks Alex.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

